# Here’s an interview I did with The Ordinary Filmmaker



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2020)

> I did an interview with Simon from the Ordinary Filmmaker YouTube channel yesterday. We talked a bit about the history of Canon Rumors as well as the EOS R5, EOS R6, and other Canon gear.
> I apologize that my audio isn’t great, as the external microphone I had refused to work with any level of reliability.



Continue reading...


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks again for doing this Craig! My viewers loved seeing you and hearing what you had to say!


----------



## Nathan Phillips (Apr 12, 2020)

Will there be a mirrorless camera soon, that gives great low light photography capabilities? The 1DX iii is a beast at low light (clean high iso capabilities) and I keep debating on getting it for that specific reason, or less an upcoming camera can do better or just as good. Maybe the R5? Not trying to drop $7,000 when the future is mirrorless.


----------



## dog8food (Apr 12, 2020)

Great job, guys!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 12, 2020)

Nathan Phillips said:


> Will there be a mirrorless camera soon, that gives great low light photography capabilities? The 1DX iii is a beast at low light (clean high iso capabilities)



Sounds like you might want the rumored 20megapixels R6. While not officially pre-announced like the R5, it seems to be so close to be official, that it is almost not a rumour anymore.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 12, 2020)

This was a great interview! It's good to see the person behind this site, and to see how laid back and yet carefully responsible Craig is.

I eagerly await Canon's lower cost R6, video-groundbreaking R5, and especially the possible stills-leaning 85?MP R(whatever). Since they've still got some time for that last one, maybe they could add Arca-Swiss quick-release grooves on the bottom edges and be the first one ever (that I know of) to do so?

Thanks again for this website - Well done!


----------



## Benny Amst (Apr 12, 2020)

Nathan Phillips said:


> Will there be a mirrorless camera soon, that gives great low light photography capabilities? The 1DX iii is a beast at low light (clean high iso capabilities) and I keep debating on getting it for that specific reason, or less an upcoming camera can do better or just as good. Maybe the R5? Not trying to drop $7,000 when the future is mirrorless.


The R6 will have 20 megapixels (if I'm not mistaken), and the newest technology so I reckon it should be pretty good.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Sounds like you might want the rumored 20megapixels R6. While not officially pre-announced like the R5, it seems to be so close to be official, that it is almost not a rumour anymore.



This is one of the reasons I refresh Craig's site several times a day waiting for announcements. The R6 is in stealth mode. We have had two official news drops on the R5, and very little on the R6. Can't wait


----------



## Nathan Phillips (Apr 12, 2020)

Stig Nygaard said:


> Sounds like you might want the rumored 20megapixels R6. While not officially pre-announced like the R5, it seems to be so close to be official, that it is almost not a rumour anymore.


Does low megapixels always mean better low light?


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 12, 2020)

ordinaryfilmmaker said:


> This is one of the reasons I refresh Craig's site several times a day waiting for announcements. The R6 is in stealth mode. We have had two official news drops on the R5, and very little on the R6. Can't wait



thanks for doing this! And yes the R6 is also on my short list. I have an EOS R now which I really love (apart from the touchbar). But I’m very interested to see if the R6 will produce full
Frame 4K readouts like the DX3 with CLOG 10 bit 422 out. I’d look to buy it just for that. High frames rates would be nice but I dont really expect 4k120 on it. 1080p 120 would be nice enough with a standard 4k range of 24/30 and perhaps even 60. Working in that heavy 1.75crop on the EOS R can be cumbersome. Even a 1.3x crop like my DX2 would be fine. Problem is the DX2 cant send that 4k out over hdmi. R6 could really be a fantastic, light weight, basic video camera. 

sported my CR shirt this morning for the youtube watch


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2020)

Nathan Phillips said:


> Does low megapixels always mean better low light?


No. It basically never means that with current sensor tech. For the same output size sensor area is far more important than pixel numbers.


----------



## Cbenedict (Apr 12, 2020)

I loved watching this interview. It was great seeing the face behind this website!


----------



## Cbenedict (Apr 12, 2020)

ordinaryfilmmaker said:


> Thanks again for doing this Craig! My viewers loved seeing you and hearing what you had to say!


Thanks for doing this, after watching a bunch of your videos over the last couple a weeks, I just subscribed yesterday (I thought I had before). It was a great interview and I look forward to more vids from you!


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Apr 12, 2020)

Nathan Phillips said:


> Does low megapixels always mean better low light?



A complicated/dangerous question. I'm not sure I dare answer in general terms 
However, since it apparently will have a 20megapixels sensor like the 1DXIII, I guess there's a good chance it uses the exact same sensor as the 1DXIII.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow! That what a pleasant surprise and a great interview, well done Craig! I’ve been paid shooter and a Canon user for 20 years I’m becoming more and more intrigued with this site, it’s addictive. Discovering in advance new and up and coming camera gear is fascinating to us enthusiasts and hi-tech gadget geeks.

A cool interview, Craig letting slip exactly what he wants to be known whilst also protecting the valuable sources of leaks that make this site what it is. His short and sometimes teasingly abrupt answers all add to the mystery and rumours that fuel these forums here and make the site the valued and highly respected place it has become in the industry.

I found it particularly interesting what Craig said re the new kit I’ll be keen on obtaining the R6 and the up and coming 2 new EOS M bodies.


----------



## sanj (Apr 13, 2020)

It is great to see you in person. I know you are a camera guy but a little more attention to audio will help. Keep up the good work. I log in at least twice daily to what's new.


----------

